# OUT NOW - Solo Brass Untamed



## Westwood (Jun 30, 2022)

*OUT NOW - Solo Brass Untamed

40% OFF DURING LAUNCH*

https://www.westwoodinstruments.com/instruments/solobrassuntamed/

*--

TRAILER*



--

*Breathing life, emotion and a little bit of chaos into your brass.*

A brass sample library for Kontakt, that follows in the same successful footsteps as our strings, taking the concept to 5 brass instruments; Trumpet, Trombone, Euphonium, Tuba and Flugelhorn.

The lungs of the library are the Improvisations. These are performed notes with real human energy and movement. It’s like someone taking your composition and breathing life and emotion into it. Included with all of the instruments is our unique Storms articulation. Create a crescendo from a calm solo performance through a lively ensemble to a wild outburst of unruly players.

With lots of other interesting long and short articulations to play with. Some more unexpected and unusual than others and all performed with the same human feeling. Solo Brass Untamed is right at home with alternative scores and is also ideal for layering over bigger symphonic arrangements to add some magic and soul. It’s inspired by eclectic and rule-bending composers like Bernard Hermann, Danny Elfman and Colin Stetson.

--

_As always, please ask any questions about the library you want to know that are not covered in the walkthrough or website!

Thanks to everyone involved making this library happen - the brass players were absolutely incredible.

Rob_

--

*WALKTHROUGH*


----------



## Markrs (Jun 30, 2022)

Sounds fantastic Rob!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 30, 2022)

Really nice. Congratulations Rob! Dare we hope of a Woodwinds Untamed?

Spitfire sale be damned. Looks like Westwood wins again


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Jun 30, 2022)

Congratulations on the release of Solo Brass Untamed Rob! This is outstanding!? There wouldn't happen to be any crossgrade discounts at all for those that own the Solo Strings or Percussion Untamed Bundle would there?


----------



## wunderflo (Jun 30, 2022)

congrats, sounds awesome! How long will the launch offer be available?


----------



## Smikes77 (Jun 30, 2022)

Westwood said:


> *OUT NOW - Solo Brass Untamed
> 
> 40% OFF DURING LAUNCH*
> 
> ...



That's my mate on the Tuba! Go Jim!

Congrats on the release!


----------



## davidson (Jun 30, 2022)

Nice, I was hoping this would come! If you guys would release a V2 update for the strings and brass with legatos added - boy oh boy...

I haven't watched the full video yet so it may be addressed in there, but what's the reason for not including a french horn?


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 30, 2022)

Congrats! Sounds cool!


----------



## axb312 (Jun 30, 2022)

Westwood said:


> *OUT NOW - Solo Brass Untamed
> 
> 40% OFF DURING LAUNCH*
> 
> ...



How long is the intro sale on for?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 30, 2022)

Sounds amazing. As always with Westwood, great recording quality, great sampling, and super attractive price!


----------



## Westwood (Jun 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Really nice. Congratulations Rob! Dare we hope of a Woodwinds Untamed?
> 
> Spitfire sale be damned. Looks like Westwood wins again


Thank you! Woodwinds? Wouldn't that be a fine thing . . .


----------



## Westwood (Jun 30, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Sounds amazing. As always with Westwood, great recording quality, great sampling, and super attractive price!


Thank you! Tom, our engineer is beyond detailed when it comes to these recordings.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 30, 2022)

WestWoodwinds


----------



## Westwood (Jun 30, 2022)

axb312 said:


> How long is the intro sale on for?


We've scheduled the intro price to hold for 2 weeks!


----------



## Westwood (Jun 30, 2022)

Smikes77 said:


> That's my mate on the Tuba! Go Jim!
> 
> Congrats on the release!


I think we almost killed Jim at one point during the Tuba Improvisations recording. We have around a thousand samples of Jim inhaling 2 full lungs of air if anyone wants them  - he was brilliant.


----------



## Westwood (Jun 30, 2022)

mr.vad0614 said:


> Congratulations on the release of Solo Brass Untamed Rob! This is outstanding!? There wouldn't happen to be any crossgrade discounts at all for those that own the Solo Strings or Percussion Untamed Bundle would there?


Thank you! Currently no cross-grades during launch as it's already heavily discounted, but possibly afterwards. Will keep you posted if this happens. Thanks.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 30, 2022)

Westwood said:


> We have around a thousand samples of Jim inhaling 2 full lungs of air


Maybe make a foley set out of this, or release them as WAVs. I’d love to spectrally destroy those samples in NOVUM


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 30, 2022)

Look, Martin is having fun!


----------



## AudioLoco (Jun 30, 2022)

Wow! Amazing stuff Westwoooooood!
Viola Untamed is one of the most inspiring instruments ever. 
(Improvisation B2 in particular is magic.)
Looking forward to this


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 30, 2022)

Didn't see a price in the original post, but it's $119.


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Look, Martin is having fun!



Never....


----------



## Mikro93 (Jun 30, 2022)

Westwood said:


> I think we almost killed Jim at one point during the Tuba Improvisations recording. We have around a thousand samples of Jim inhaling 2 full lungs of air if anyone wants them  - he was brilliant.


It depends, how many mic positions?


----------



## Westwood (Jun 30, 2022)

Mikro93 said:


> It depends, how many mic positions?


4 mics  We can either put together an NKI that has 1 sample with 1000 round robins or 1000 samples with 1 round robin. You choose


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 30, 2022)

@Westwood 
This looks really nice 👍


----------



## Mikro93 (Jun 30, 2022)

Westwood said:


> 4 mics  We can either put together an NKI that has 1 sample with 1000 round robins or 1000 samples with 1 round robin. You choose


I DARE YOU to do the first!


----------



## chrisav (Jun 30, 2022)

YES my dream came true!!! 

Definitely getting this during the intro period, the strings are some of my favourite sampled instruments of all time and they keep sneaking their way into so many of my projects even when I least expect it.


----------



## VVEremita (Jun 30, 2022)

What a pleasent surprise! Congratulations! Will dive deeper into the walkthrough later, but there's little doubt that I am going to grab it. I don't see what could go wrong. And yes, looking forward to woodwinds as well.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Jun 30, 2022)

The price is great and the walkthrough too.
A bit on the downside, I would say, and knowing your catalog, the recordings showcased in the demo sound pretty clean, more than the strings. What I mean is because of the established "untamed" thematic, I would expect more experimental stuff mixed together: Harmonics, growling, duophonics, slapped keys...


----------



## peca01 (Jun 30, 2022)

My contextual video on this library goes live at noon NYC time:


----------



## cqd (Jun 30, 2022)

And there was me thinking "Right, well, I'm not buying any more libraries for a while.."


----------



## Markrs (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jun 30, 2022)

Yessss Rob! @Westwood 🙌


----------



## pranic (Jun 30, 2022)

Lots of congratulations on your new release, Rob (and team)! There's a lot to like in this library, and it has such a detailed walk-through! Congrats!


----------



## chrisav (Jun 30, 2022)

How many round robins on the shorts btw? 😊


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Westwood (Jun 30, 2022)

davidson said:


> Nice, I was hoping this would come! If you guys would release a V2 update for the strings and brass with legatos added - boy oh boy...
> 
> I haven't watched the full video yet so it may be addressed in there, but what's the reason for not including a french horn?


Thanks! No specific reason for no French Horn this time around other than time and budget. It's good to know though that you're asking, as the whiteboard for future libraries is always open.


----------



## Westwood (Jun 30, 2022)

Loerpert said:


>


Not on the Untamed series - the Improvisations are too unpredictable to even do a scripted legato. You're not the first to ask though, so it's something that's constantly in conversation here!


----------



## Westwood (Jun 30, 2022)

chrisav said:


> How many round robins on the shorts btw? 😊


7 round robins on every short articulation and between 2 and 5 dynamic layers depending on which short you're playing. Thanks!


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 30, 2022)

Westwood said:


> Not on the Untamed series - the Improvisations are too unpredictable to even do a scripted legato. You're not the first to ask though, so it's something that's constantly in conversation here!


Yeah sorry. VI's can be absolutely great without legato. I'm just a bit 'obsessed' with it. Congrats on the release though 😁


----------



## Westwood (Jun 30, 2022)

Mikro93 said:


> I DARE YOU to do the first!


I think 1024 is the limit in Kontakt with 4 mics, so definitely possible


----------



## Westwood (Jun 30, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Yeah sorry. VI's can be absolutely great without legato. I'm just a bit 'obsessed' with it. Congrats on the release though 😁


No worries! We're definitely working on 'our' way that we want to develop future legato libraries. Lots of approaches out there and lots of tests being done


----------



## Westwood (Jun 30, 2022)

cqd said:


> And there was me thinking "Right, well, I'm not buying any more libraries for a while.."


Sorry not sorry.


----------



## Westwood (Jun 30, 2022)

Francis Bourre said:


> The price is great and the walkthrough too.
> A bit on the downside, I would say, and knowing your catalog, the recordings showcased in the demo sound pretty clean, more than the strings. What I mean is because of the established "untamed" thematic, I would expect more experimental stuff mixed together: Harmonics, growling, duophonics, slapped keys...


Great feedback and good to know. I think every at the end of every instrument in the studio we kept saying we could keep going for another couple of days!


----------



## Grymt (Jun 30, 2022)

I wish there was a 'wildness' slider. I do like the idea and articulations a lot, but to me they are too exaggerated to be very useable. In their pure form most articulations are overdone, to me. In a score you could mix them with other libraries, but the gap is so wide that it will be very difficult. Like one of the players suddenly goes crazy. 

The Storm articulation seems a little bit towards what I mean, from quiet to very wild. In the form of a slider for every articulation would make the library much more useable, but I can see how that would be very difficult to program. 

Maybe it's just me, or because I have an off day. I own the untamed strings, and found them easier to blend in. Maybe that will be possible with this library too, but from the demo's it seems harder, to me, today.

Like @Francis Bourre I would expect some harmonics, growls etc. But I can see how expecting an endless steam of articulations would give a very different price, and the price point is great.

I'll take a listen again tomorrow, as I do indeed have an off day which might color my findings 

Congrats on the release anyway!


----------



## ptram (Jun 30, 2022)

Francis Bourre said:


> What I mean is because of the established "untamed" thematic, I would expect more experimental stuff mixed together: Harmonics, growling, duophonics, slapped keys...


YES! Ready for Untamed Brass Volume 2!

Paolo


----------



## Niah2 (Jun 30, 2022)

Really great surprise, sounds absolutely inspiring. Love especially the tuba  

Would love to the see woodwinds untamed as well .

Congratulations.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 30, 2022)

Nice Shining reference Rob! @Westwood Great sounding Library! 
Gotta save $$ right now but someday soon!

Or if you need any demo writers )))))


----------



## Westwood (Jul 1, 2022)

Grymt said:


> I wish there was a 'wildness' slider. I do like the idea and articulations a lot, but to me they are too exaggerated to be very useable. In their pure form most articulations are overdone, to me. In a score you could mix them with other libraries, but the gap is so wide that it will be very difficult. Like one of the players suddenly goes crazy.
> 
> The Storm articulation seems a little bit towards what I mean, from quiet to very wild. In the form of a slider for every articulation would make the library much more useable, but I can see how that would be very difficult to program.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Such valuable feedback. A wildness slider is a nice idea! Definitely worth doing some tests for anyway. The changes in dynamic layers on the improvisations is definitely different to the strings. The Euphonium and Tuba are the most conservative because of the nature of the instruments, so it feels easier to play through those layers. Compared to the Trombone which has a massive change between the Calm, Lively and Wild layers - I think on the trombone we could have done 5 layers! I never released what that instrument was really capable of until we had 8 mics in front of one.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Jul 1, 2022)

Sounds really great!

2 Thank yous:

One -
for the vision and the making of this
Sounds really more advanced / stepped out
what I ever expected from a brass library - amazing!!

Second -
for mentioning Colin Stetson. Did not know his work.
Checked out some of his music and I'm really impressed

❤️


----------



## Westwood (Jul 2, 2022)

Thomas Kallweit said:


> Sounds really great!
> 
> 2 Thank yous:
> 
> ...


Thank you. Colin Stetson is a genius. Check out the sound track to Hereditary. In particular “Reborn”. Play it as loud as your neighbours let you.


----------



## davidson (Jul 2, 2022)

Westwood said:


> Thank you. Colin Stetson is a genius. Check out the sound track to Hereditary. In particular “Reborn”. Play it as loud as your neighbours let you.


Hell yes, I've played that track pretty much daily since the soundtrack was released! It sounds like the bastard child of M83 meets Haxan Cloak  Perfect if you're feeling a little reflective, but you also want the world to burn.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Jul 2, 2022)

Westwood said:


> Thank you. Colin Stetson is a genius. Check out the sound track to Hereditary. In particular “Reborn”. Play it as loud as your neighbours let you.


Ok, thanks a lot. Will do!


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Jul 2, 2022)

davidson said:


> Hell yes, I've played that track pretty much daily since the soundtrack was released! It sounds like the bastard child of M83 meets Haxan Cloak  Perfect if you're feeling a little reflective, but you also want the world to burn.


Thanks for the nice description! 

Seems I really missed something, will also check out Haxan Cloak


----------



## davidson (Jul 2, 2022)

Thomas Kallweit said:


> Thanks for the nice description!
> 
> Seems I really missed something, will also check out Haxan Cloak


Also known as Bobby Krlic if you want to listen to more of his work (midsommar etc).


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Jul 3, 2022)

I've been experimenting with this library the last few days - got a video coming soon - and I have to say, the Euphonium is just fantastic! The tone is just so beautifully captured. It's far better than most sampled Euphoniums I've heard, and even without features such as a legato articulation, I'd definitely place it as one of the best solo Euphonium libraries I've heard. The shorts have that lovely bite to them, and the longs have that sweet mellowness to them and if that's all you need from a euphonium, I'd highly recommend you pick this one up. It's also really nice to see a Flugelhorn included, as you don't see too many libraries with those in them, but they're great for doubling french horns and trumpets.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 3, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> I've been experimenting with this library the last few days - got a video coming soon - and I have to say, the Euphonium is just fantastic! The tone is just so beautifully captured. It's far better than most sampled Euphoniums I've heard, and even without features such as a legato articulation, I'd definitely place it as one of the best solo Euphonium libraries I've heard. The shorts have that lovely bite to them, and the longs have that sweet mellowness to them and if that's all you need from a euphonium, I'd highly recommend you pick this one up. It's also really nice to see a Flugelhorn included, as you don't see too many libraries with those in them, but they're great for doubling french horns and trumpets.


I look forward to your video. Yours are always very considered and useful.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Jul 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I look forward to your video. Yours are always very considered and useful.


Thank you!


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Jul 3, 2022)

How does this compare to the brass in Spitfire Orchestral Swarm?


----------



## Westwood (Jul 4, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> I've been experimenting with this library the last few days - got a video coming soon - and I have to say, the Euphonium is just fantastic! The tone is just so beautifully captured. It's far better than most sampled Euphoniums I've heard, and even without features such as a legato articulation, I'd definitely place it as one of the best solo Euphonium libraries I've heard. The shorts have that lovely bite to them, and the longs have that sweet mellowness to them and if that's all you need from a euphonium, I'd highly recommend you pick this one up. It's also really nice to see a Flugelhorn included, as you don't see too many libraries with those in them, but they're great for doubling french horns and trumpets.


Thanks for this George! Looking forward to the video! 🖤


----------



## davidson (Jul 4, 2022)

Vocals untamed - make it so.


----------



## Westwood (Jul 4, 2022)

davidson said:


> Vocals untamed - make it so.


You're not the first to ask  I have been talking about it for ages and it terrifies me and excites me in equal measures (which is a good sign!) So it is already on the whiteboard but no plans have been made yet. Think it will need a LOT of tests before going into the studio.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 4, 2022)

Westwood said:


> You're not the first to ask  I have been talking about it for ages and it terrifies me and excites me in equal measures (which is a good sign!) So it is already on the whiteboard but no plans have been made yet. Think it will need a LOT of tests before going into the studio.


Have you asked Shane MacGowan if he's up for it yet?


----------



## chrisav (Jul 4, 2022)

Just warm up the pipes with Winds Untamed first and take it from there 😄


----------



## Westwood (Jul 4, 2022)

Here's a round up of all the YouTube review videos for Solo Brass Untamed so far. 

A huge thank you to everyone here - I know how much time and effort goes in to reviewing a library, so your support and kind words are very appreciated.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Jul 5, 2022)

Have to say - after playing with it today - this is really beautiful!
Plus: So easy to play and to adjust, absolute pleasure of an excellent sounding Brass library! 
Cudos


----------



## Mega (Jul 8, 2022)

This developer wasn't on my radar until Matt Bowdler aka the Unfinished, mentioned this library on twitter. I checked out a couple of first look videos and boy, this sounds so good it almost made me cry!


----------



## davidson (Jul 11, 2022)

Whens the intro pricing ending?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 11, 2022)

davidson said:


> Whens the intro pricing ending?







OUT NOW - Solo Brass Untamed


OUT NOW - Solo Brass Untamed 40% OFF DURING LAUNCH https://www.westwoodinstruments.com/instruments/solobrassuntamed/ -- TRAILER -- Breathing life, emotion and a little bit of chaos into your brass. A brass sample library for Kontakt, that follows in the same successful footsteps as our...



vi-control.net




Upthread, the developer said it was scheduled for two weeks. The notice of the sale was posted on the 30th of June. So I'd guess it ends towards the end of this week.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 11, 2022)

It looks like the intro pricing will last a little longer than that: there's a countdown bar on the product page that shows the sale ending nine days from now, at midnight BST.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Mega (Jul 11, 2022)

davidson said:


> Whens the intro pricing ending?


According to their website it ends in 9 days, 11 hours, 26 minutes, and 20 seconds


----------



## Westwood (Jul 12, 2022)

davidson said:


> Whens the intro pricing ending?


Yup - check the webpage - there's a timer which is the same for everyone regardless of which country you live in. This saves all the confusion of everyone from having to think about time zones!


----------



## gcorcella (Jul 13, 2022)

I join the discussion to say that we've just released a review of the Solo Brass Untamed too! I really enjoyed this library, I believe it really adds something new and different to anyone's mockup. I actually appreciated the improvisations and the fact that they create some sort of ongoing textures yet remaining into the acoustic world. And the brass sound is very impressive and realistic in my opinion. Furthermore, the sound seems to be quite dry also on the most distant mic positions but the timbre is different from one mic to the other, so I think you can really experiment with sound.


----------



## Westwood (Jul 14, 2022)

gcorcella said:


> I join the discussion to say that we've just released a review of the Solo Brass Untamed too! I really enjoyed this library, I believe it really adds something new and different to anyone's mockup. I actually appreciated the improvisations and the fact that they create some sort of ongoing textures yet remaining into the acoustic world. And the brass sound is very impressive and realistic in my opinion. Furthermore, the sound seems to be quite dry also on the most distant mic positions but the timbre is different from one mic to the other, so I think you can really experiment with sound.



Thanks for the awesome review!


----------



## tritonely (Jul 16, 2022)

Great library to get some 'evolutions'-like brass! I used it in my latest arrangement starting at 0:48


In the attachment a solo'd version of all 5 instrument tracks with ValhallaRoom reverb.


----------



## Marsen (Jul 20, 2022)

Great library Rob. Purchased it today.

Just a reminder for those on the fence: 
Intro price ends in a couple of hours.


----------



## wunderflo (Nov 4, 2022)

there's now a demo available on Pianobook: https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/solo-brass-untamed-demo/
Fantastic idea to offer this - I hope other developers will follow your example!


----------



## wunderflo (Nov 4, 2022)

@Westwood would it be very difficult or costly or a bad idea for other reasons to implement a button that allows users to switch on randomized sample starts for the long articulations? Would create lots of RRs...

EDIT: Figured out how to do that myself in the Kontakt backend: Select the groups you'd like to edit, then under the source tab change to "Sampler" mode, then add a "Random Unipolar" modulator, set the destination to "Sample Start" and maximize the modulation intensity. It's probably the most basic thing, but never having explored the Kontakt backend, I feel like a genius now.


----------



## Westwood (Nov 7, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> @Westwood would it be very difficult or costly or a bad idea for other reasons to implement a button that allows users to switch on randomized sample starts for the long articulations? Would create lots of RRs...
> 
> EDIT: Figured out how to do that myself in the Kontakt backend: Select the groups you'd like to edit, then under the source tab change to "Sampler" mode, then add a "Random Unipolar" modulator, set the destination to "Sample Start" and maximize the modulation intensity. It's probably the most basic thing, but never having explored the Kontakt backend, I feel like a genius now.


This is exactly the way to do it! Ensure you don't edit any of the 'RT' groups which are release triggers. All the samples need to have their Start Mod times adjusted to cover the full range of the sample, but I _think_ this may already be the case. Make a copy of the original NKI so you always have something to go back to as Kontakt does not have an Undo feature. We opted out of doing this random start time idea because you could easily start the note on a section that doesn't sound that natural, but I'm glad you've found a way to make it work for you! Be careful though, learning Kontakt has a habit of taking over your life! Rob


----------

